# Natty's blue paste wax- impressed!



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi all, relitive newbie to the scene, but i've been into polishing/waxing my car for many years (up untill recently either the wrong way round or using a wax on heavily oxidized paint :wall:

But i've just given my 330 cab a coat of PB Natty's blue paste wax after i used AG UDS and i'm very impressed. I went with it for its ease of use more than anything. I hate waxes that take ages to rub on, then ages to buff off... not my thing. Anyway just a reccomendation from me that Natty's is damn good stuff, easy to use and gives a nice 'wet look' finish to my sapphire black paintwork. 

Cheers

Jay.


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeh it's awesome wax.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Smells the best out of the 3 too. One of my all time favs!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

330ci said:


> Hi all, relitive newbie to the scene, but i've been into polishing/waxing my car for many years (up untill recently either the wrong way round or using a wax on heavily oxidized paint :wall:
> 
> But i've just given my 330 cab a coat of PB Natty's blue paste wax after i used AG UDS and i'm very impressed. I went with it for its ease of use more than anything. I hate waxes that take ages to rub on, then ages to buff off... not my thing. Anyway just a reccomendation from me that Natty's is damn good stuff, easy to use and gives a nice 'wet look' finish to my sapphire black paintwork.
> 
> ...


When you say after you used UDS, do you mean you applied some straight after or do you mean the previous product was UDS?

And a question for all nattys users, what is the durability like? ( I hate that question) does it last a good 8 weeks without QD or spray waxes? Just wondered why it gets over looked so much?


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Avanti said:


> When you say after you used UDS, do you mean you applied some straight after or do you mean the previous product was UDS?
> 
> And a question for all nattys users, what is the durability like? ( I hate that question) does it last a good 8 weeks without QD or spray waxes? Just wondered why it gets over looked so much?


you should see about 8 weeks form nattys, exp sealant underneath works well for a bit more longevity, got me through last winter waxing about every six weeks or so:thumb:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

8 weeks plus without QD's. Still going on the V70 after 11 weeks, but that's with QD top ups, although I admit it's only been washed 4 times since 3rd July!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I have a pot and I've only sniffed it.

Looks like one to try. Can't knock the price at all!!


----------



## d.g (Jul 13, 2010)

I have actually just had 4 weeks of Nattys on my car, found it had lost some of the gloss but after washing there was good evidence the wax was still going strong, I wouldnt want to leave it without another coat though.

I have been importing Poorboys and other products since 2007 and have always recommended nattys to be reapplied after 4 weeks, still stand by that - its very similar to R222 in some respects.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Avanti said:


> When you say after you used UDS, do you mean you applied some straight after or do you mean the previous product was UDS?
> 
> And a question for all nattys users, what is the durability like? ( I hate that question) does it last a good 8 weeks without QD or spray waxes? Just wondered why it gets over looked so much?


No, the process went 
*clay using bilt hamber
*polish using UDS
*wax using Natty's paste.

I've always used SRP but i decided that UDS would be better for my black car. 
i read a post of yours the other night saying UDS was more wax than polish but like you say, horses for courses. i find that UDS works better than SRP (for me anyway)

Just waiting to see what durability's like.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Glad that I've got a huge 32 oz pot from Motorgeek at a special discount. I hope to try it today after a ONR wash. Previous process was Turtle Wax Nano Tech Polishing Wax two weeks ago.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

*Updated with beading pics*

Just been outside to take some pics of the beading, pretty impressed.
































Cheers

Jay.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Never thought of using a wax over UDS before!


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

i don't know if im doing it right, just i find it looks good! 

do you suggest something else?

reletivley new to all this 

thanks


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

330ci said:


> *i don't know if im doing it right*, just i find it looks good!
> 
> do you suggest something else?
> 
> ...


There is no absolute ********** of doing it right, it would have been interesting to see UDS on the car on it's own then or Nattys before combining the two, IIRC UDS has a fast sheeting rate, so fewer water droplets on the side panels, I do like UDS but have not tried Nattys (got too many waxes to use up now )


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

Love Nattys! Was my first wax and I'll never get rid.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

If you get the results you've posted, you can't be doing much wrong. I rate UDS as an AIO product, it just that i've never put another wax over it.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

cheers for the advice/comments, just might give it a clay next time & uds over the top and leave it, or buy some SRP and leave the UDS for the mrs's mini lol


----------



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

pete5570 said:


> Never thought of using a wax over UDS before!


I always use ag hd wax over uds also for a saphire black 330 cab and have to say it gives the car a really deep gloss as i'm sure the natty's does although iv'e never used it, but uds under a good wax is a great finish for darks


----------



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

330ci said:


> i don't know if im doing it right, just i find it looks good!
> 
> do you suggest something else?
> 
> ...


Mate i'm sure it looks great as i do the same only cover the uds with ag hd wax also for the same car as yours :thumb:


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks mate! 

the old combo i used before i reclayed & stripped was:

SRP followed by HD wax, but i ran out of it , and rather than pay 30 quid for a new pot, i thought i'd give natty's a try.

plus its a lot easier to apply/remove (IMO anyway)

Cheers

Jay.

p.s. get some pics up of yours :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

330ci said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> the old combo i used before i reclayed & stripped was:
> 
> ...


Gosh, I would love to get to the end of a wax tub, even the Sonax extreme 1 wax I have will still complete a car, and use them on ay cars where ever I can :thumb:


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

well my dad used it on his pickup and applied it 'liberrally' shal we say. he gave it me when it was an 1/8'th left and i managed to do 3 cars with it.

know exactly what you mean though.


----------



## Herefordquattro (May 31, 2010)

Dipesh said:


> Smells the best out of the 3 too. One of my all time favs!


Bubblegum mmmmmm:argie:


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Anybody tried scooping out this wax into some small containers to make samples? Is it too hard for this, or mud soft  like Meguiars #16?


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Its a bit too hard for that i think. Also its not too bad on price either so may as well plunge for a full size pot.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

I get it. I bought an 32oz pot but never tried to stab a spoon into it. I thought I could share (££ ) some with friends, but I guess it's all mine 

So, should I get rid of my brand new FK2685 Pink Wax and Harly Wax I had some time ago? Do they offer anything different than Natty's Blue?


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Compared to FK2685, i found Natty's warmer and better in use. It also smells better to. 

I didn't have 2685 on my car that long to test out the durability so can't comment on that front.


----------



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

330ci said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> the old combo i used before i reclayed & stripped was:
> 
> ...


this is mine 330 sport


----------



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

another with top down very rare in scotland lol








i'm now about to try zaino products for a change


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Nattys (any of the 3 'flavours' ) is always a wax I recommend when someone's taking the plunge into what we'd term 'proper' detailing products and methods and might be their first go with a paste wax after years of off the shelf liquid 'polish', as it's kind of foolproof in that even if you were _trying_ to do it wrong you'll still get great results. Too thick, left on too long, applied on hot panels in the sun - these things mean nothing to a Nattys wax :thumb:


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Dipesh said:


> Compared to FK2685, i found Natty's warmer and better in use. It also smells better to.
> 
> I didn't have 2685 on my car that long to test out the durability so can't comment on that front.


I just sold my 2685 :thumb:


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

nice facelift billy 

yeah Viper, i read loads about it being foolproof, and although i'm by no means a propper detailer (hoping to get a DA for xmas) it sits nice in my collection. for just over 11 quid its much prefarable to many off the shelf waxes at the same cost.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

can anyone tell me if this is a good winter wax or not? 

is it quite durable or will i have to reapply on a regular basis

thanks

jay


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

330ci said:


> can anyone tell me if this is a good winter wax or not?
> 
> is it quite durable or will i have to reapply on a regular basis
> 
> ...


It's been on my V70 for 13 weeks and is still going, I think I just stripped it and re-applied it too soon in the past. I'm leaving my winter prep until it dies but I think it might be a while yet!


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

I have some in the for sale section if anyone is interested.


----------

